# Microlux 7X14 Metal lathe



## Dan_F (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these, or shed any light on how they compare with the other mini metal lathes? I know nothing of either, but am interested. Thanks

Dan


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 4, 2008)

It is a version of the Seig mini lathe made in China. Go to the Little Machine Shop comparison page at:http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Info/minilathe_compare.php to compare all the similar machines.

Richard G.


----------



## bgray (Mar 4, 2008)

The MicroMark is probably the best of the 7X lathes.

Keep in mind. However, that they are all the same...Harbor Freight, Cummins, Homier, Grizzly, etc.

They are all made with the exact same parts, just distributed differently, and a few bells and whistles added in.

The MicroMark has the most bells and whistles with a tachometer and a cam locking tailstock.

The tach means very little to me, but the cam locking tailstock is wonderful.  The alternative is to have a wrench on hand at all times and tightening the nut to lock the tailstock.

However, the micromark is also much more expensive.  You could probably buy the Grizzly, and then buy a cam-locking tailstock seperately at LittleMachineShop.com for cheaper than the Micromark.

You can do lots and lots of reading here...

http://www.mini-lathe.com/

This is far and away the best 7x lathe site out there...my opinion.

Whatever you do, definitely go with the longer 14" bed.  You need every inch of it.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information. 

Dan


----------



## Chasper (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been looking for something like this, but I was thinking about a Taig lathe.  The only reason I was looking at a Taig is that I saw someone demonstrating a Taig for turning stone, which is why I'm interested.  How does the Microlux and the other six versions compare to the Taig?


----------



## bgray (Mar 5, 2008)

I've never used a Taig, but I'm pretty sure that it's belt driven with a 1/4" horse motor.

This is not a lot of power for any kind of metal.

But then again, even the 7x lathes aren't really powered very well for hard metals...my 2 cents.


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a Taig, Loved it. Now I miss it. Thinking of getting another


----------



## bosipipes (Feb 21, 2009)

Just ordered a Micro lux lathe on sale for $521.75
looking forward to cutting threads


----------

